

Bitcoin Survey. Stability - Security - Adoption - weakwire
http://visual.ly/bitcoin-survey?fb_action_ids=10153525898080654&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B1436134936614509%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.likes%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D

======
minimaxir
A backwards time-series and expressing percentages as a ratio of font sizes?
What?

